# Temporary Visa Holders in NSW Government Schools



## CherryRed

Hi All,

After meeting lots of lovely people who have traveled to NSW to work on a 457 visa, the main issue they all seem to have had is that they didn't know that NSW charges $4500 per year to educate their kids at a Public School.

It's a lot of money that you have to come up with if you didn't budget for it. And there are two enrolment forms you need to complete before the kids can start school.

The first is a Temporary Resident Application for an Authority To Enrol form. This is where you attach a copy of your visa and passport and pay fees if you are on a fee payable visa sub-class. A public school needs to sign this form too, so you need to approach your local school for an appointment with the headmaster. You send all this to the Temporary Resident Program (address is on the form and the school will gve you one) and after this paperwork is processed (usually in a week or less) an Authority To Enrol is issued advising of the start date (normally the next Monday)

The second form is the NSW Schools General Application form. This is for the schools database.

You will need to have your kids immunisation certificates and proof of NSW residential address ( rental agreement or utility bills showing you live at that address). This is because each NSW Govt school has a catchment area and you need to fall into that area to enrol at that school.

For more information google Temporary Resident Program NSW Government school or NSW Public School or email [email protected]

Most other states dont charge as far as I am aware but always google the State Education Department to ensure there are no nasty surprises. Eg Victorian Education department or Queensland Education Department.

Hope this helps newbies to NSW


----------



## migrate2oz

nice post - This certainly is something not all temp visa holders take in account when moving over and as you correctly point out its not the case in all States.


----------



## MAW

migrate2oz said:


> nice post - This certainly is something not all temp visa holders take in account when moving over and as you correctly point out its not the case in all States.


If this is a silly question than, I am sorry.
My query is - is Temp visa the same as Provisional Visa ?

With the latter, are fees the same as $4500 a year for public schools ?

Thank you.


----------

